# Foam filled tires



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

It looks like we are going to get a hummerbee. Do you think it is worth $1000 for foam filling the tires? We have had about 4 flats with our skidsteer in the last 6 years.

Thanks,


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think they ride to rough water filled for me


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

The company I work for has foam filled tires in the two forklifts in our warehouse and yard. I don’t think we could function without them, though they do beat the hell out of you. Beside the rough ride, they also wear much faster than air filled. But we have decided that the rough ride and more frequent scheduled replacements far outweighs the unplanned and frequent flats that we used to have. BTW, the company I work for has nothing to do with the bee industry, so TIFWIW.


----------



## bgodard (Apr 24, 2017)

We use water filled. The ride can be rough already, so I'd think foam filled would only make it unbearable (especially for those poor bees).


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Just curious:
What's wrong with good old air?
Do these forklifts have a tendency for tires walking off the rims?
If so, why?


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Just curious:
> What's wrong with good old air?
> Do these forklifts have a tendency for tires walking off the rims?
> If so, why?


Nothing but that extra weight in the tires makes the machine a lot more stable when lifting heavy loads these hummerbees are not as heavy as your monster forklift


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

liljake83 said:


> Nothing but that extra weight in the tires makes the machine a lot more stable when lifting heavy loads these hummerbees are not as heavy as your monster forklift


O.K. I get the idea of water as added wheel weight.
We do the same in our old Ford tractors.
But foam?
Does foam add weight; really?


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

The foam used in tires is quite heavy. Think it is something like 48#/cuft compared to water that is 64#/cuft


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

For landscaping I had a 722 and a 743 Bobcat with pneumatic tires, good ride and lots of flats on construction sites. Then I went to a S185 with foam filled tires. On soil one doesn't notice to much difference, but on paving they are very jumpy when turning. They also do not have as good traction because they are not flexible.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Can i ask why all these flat tyres?

Are they sustained in bee yards, back in the depot, or on the road?


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

We've a bobcat with foam filled tires, I LOVE IT!! Before the foam filled tires, going over bumps was a pain, the thing would bounce a lot. Now, it is much more stable. And no flats. Go for it.


----------



## goodlife bees (Feb 9, 2014)

I love my foam filled tires!! Having a flat and changing it in the California mud in the middle of night sucks. If I get a nail in my tires it just gives me more traction.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

You might try TRC Tire Seal. The Coop uses it to prevent flats on tractor tires they mount in our area. I got tired of flats on brand new ATV tires so I treated all of our ATV, tractor, and my Kubota RTV X1100C tires. No more flats. You can order the installation kit and do it yourself. It is a very easy procedure. This in my opinion allows you the best of both worlds with respect to pneumatic tires. I've had some pretty good size tire punctures but no flat. 

https://www.texasrefinery.com/products/specialty-products/tireseal/

https://www.texasrefinery.com/products/specialty-products/tireseal-ii-pg/

I ordered my TRC Tire Seal and installation kit through my local Coop.


----------

